# Phragmipedium leaf issues



## SuzanneC (Nov 15, 2020)

Can anyone help identify the issue with the rust colored spots on my phrag leaves? It starts a small spots and eventually the tips of the leaves go brown.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 15, 2020)

Any chance that this dried out too much, even if it was only once or briefly?


----------



## SuzanneC (Nov 15, 2020)

It is possible it may have briefly dried out in the summer. In your opinion, would this plant benefit from sitting in a small saucer of water or on a humidity tray? Could it be a nutrient deficiency?


----------



## SuzanneC (Nov 15, 2020)

Its possible it dried out briefly in summer. In your opinion, would this plant benefit from sitting in a small saucer of water or on a humidity tray? Could it be a nutrient deficiency?


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2020)

I see that primarily in phrags that were either watered insufficiently, watered with high-solids-content water, or whose potting media has excessive mineral buildup.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree. It is some sort of interaction between watering/feeding and sunshine/temperature.
The exact same thing happened to a single plant of mine this summer. The rest growing around it were fine, so there was also possibly a genetic component to this.
Its a stress response and it disappeared when the weather turned cooler,
so any or all of these could help.
lower temperatures/less sun
more watering. Wet growing phrags should never dry out. It’s impossible to overwater them. I sit mine in water year round.
less feed. 
You should play around with these factors until you find a combination that works for this plant.
David


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 16, 2020)

My phrags are enjoying the potting mix that Ray described. Gro-dan and large sponge rock, half and half.
I would urge you to try that for your phrags. Of course, use the K-lite fertilizer with ro water if you have it.
Correct potting solves many problems.


----------



## SuzanneC (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you for all your help. I live in Western Canada and unfortunately, don't have access to First Rays. Any other fertilizer recommendations? My water here is very soft. . Maybe Im not leaching enough. I will look into the gro dan and sponge rock.


----------

